# Has anyone tried Triphala?



## SueL4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello again,

In my never-ending search to find something, almost anything, to help me go, I stumbled upon a discussion of Triphala on Dr. Oz last week. Normally I'd discount almost everything on the show, but when a guest mentioned this, I looked it up online. The reviews on many different sites (all posted pre-Oz show) were very positive regarding its help with constipation.

I did order it - ( there are many companies that make it) - it wouldn't be the first $15.00 I've wasted trying to find a remedy.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Sue

oh yes, i've tried it quite a few years ago and it did work well for a while but then it quit on me.

a couple years ago i tried it again, hoping that since i'd been off it for a while it might start working again but now i have reflux and the high vitamin c content in triphala set my reflux off--can't tolerate it any more.

fingers crossed it works for you! everything is certainly worth a try!


----------



## SueL4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for responding Annie!

Before I created the post, I searched the site and nothing came up. Your words are encouraging. Even if it's only one more thing to add into my rotation, that would be terrific. Last week, I tried senna again and learned that 4 ex-lax is too much (really bad itching but no hives for 5 hours, benadryl nearby just in case). Today, I'm grateful that 5+ tablespoons of MOM helped. And finally, 15-20 prunes every few days but that's not good for my sugar and has too many calories.

Thanks for letting me know about Vit. C in the triphala. Seems one remedy brings about a different issue. Hope you find relief.

Sue


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

annie7 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> oh yes, i've tried it quite a few years ago and it did work well for a while but then it quit on me.
> 
> ...


Vit C...maybe. Its has to be the citric acid in the gooseberries used to make triphala. It did not really work for me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes it's high in citric acid, vitamin c. this article does a good job of explaining all the components of triphala:

"_Amla_ is the highest natural known source of vitamin C. Having 20 times the vitamin C content of an orange, _Amla_ is also uniquely heat stable. Even when subjected to prolonged high heat, as in the making of the Ayurvedic tonic formula called _Chyavanprash_, _Amla_, as the primary herb comprising 50% of the formula, hardly loses any of the vitamin C that is present when it is freshly harvested off the tree. The same is true of _Amla_ that has been dried and kept for up to a year. This age and heat stable form of vitamin C in _Amla_ is due to the presence of certain tannins that bind and inhibit its dissipation."

http://ip.aaas.org/tekindex.nsf/2a9c4e44835b04ea85256a7200577a64/79ee067a17805b4b85256ae700755f40/Body/M1?OpenElement

sue--sorry about the bad exlax reaction. it's all such a matter of trial and error, isn't it. good luck on finding a winning combination.


----------



## SueL4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Annie,

Sorry to hear about your reflux. I don't have high hopes for triphala but it's worth a try.

Sue


----------

